# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Relay, autonomous service robot, Swisslog, Buchs, Aargau, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Swisslog

Home page - swisslog.com/en-us/healthcare/products/material-transport/autonomous-service-robot

----------

